# lifelike parts?



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

since the train people trook over lifelike, has anyone tried to order lifelike slot car parts? lifelike's webpage used to have a part order form, but walthers website does not. i need to order some axles and front tires

thanks
mike


----------



## scott88gt (Aug 7, 2005)

I contacted walthers customer service dept and asked them the question. Here's the answer. I also sent them the life-like parts order form. Thank god I bought a bunch of spare parts from them a couple of years ago. I am not holding my breath.

Hello Scott:

Thank you for taking the time to contact us.

Wm. K. Walthers, Inc. acquired the assets of the Toy and Hobby division 
of Life-Like Products, LLC. on Thursday, July 14, 2005 with the mission of
elevating model railroading to a completely new level.

You may use the link below to view our press release regarding the 
purchase.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/page/press/2005/lifelike

Through this transition, Walthers expects no interruption in production 
and delivery of new Life-Like products. Additionally, Walthers plans to 
increase Life-Like product availability.

The only delay that we anticipate is the availability of replacement 
parts. We currently have just a few of the Life-Like replacement parts in our
system. Due to the transitional period, which is something that every
company goes through when purchasing another company, we should have
everything in place soon.

If you have part numbers for the parts, you may phone or mail in a 
request to us and we see what is currently available. We hope to have order 
forms soon as well.

Since we have not yet received a complete parts list for Life-Like 
Products, we ask for your patience and understanding regarding this matter.

Be assured that we are doing whatever it takes to provide you with 
parts and service in a timely manner.

Daniel Larkee
Customer Service
Wm. K. Walthers, Inc.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

People here at work know I'm the resident toy car weirdo, so last week a colleague brought me his kid's Life-Like Kasey Kahne (sp?) car, which had melted/stripped its pinion gear. I started out by trying a pinion from one of my Life-Like parts junkers, but all I have is M-chassis and this car is a T-chassis, which has a smaller arm shaft than the M (and Tyco and Tomy and etc.) I immediately remebered this thread... after a little online research, I discovered that Kelly Pickell's excellent reference site www.hoslotcars.com lists Life-Like parts for sale. Just click "Browse the Huge List", then select Life-Like Parts...

--rick

edit: just noticed that standard shipping cost is $6. yeesh... for the $1.45 pinion gear that fits in a small envelope? that's probably a standard rate for shipping a slot car or two. wonder if he'd lower it if I emailed him and asked...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Axles are pretty much interchangable between brands. Tomy/Aurora use a larger diameter 0.063" axle but everyone else uses a 0.059" axle. I use the same 0.059" knurled Tyco axles on everything I run (ex. TJets), including Tomy. They are a buck each.

Wizzard High Performance is an excellent source of Life-Like parts:
http://www.wizzardho.com/

Unfortunately, shipping always gets you on small items.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I wish someone would make a sleeve for the T chassis motor so it will take normal pinions. I guess if you know a specialist shop and give them the sizes they can provise tubing with the correct ID and OD ?


dw


----------



## scott88gt (Aug 7, 2005)

With the prices life-like used to offer on their website, you could not go wrong. I will miss dealing with them, shipping was always fast and reasonable (5 bucks or 10%) as well. 

594901 PICK UP SHOE $0.25
594902 PICK-UP SPRING $0.25
594903 GUIDE PIN $0.20
594905 COMMUTATOR BRUSH $0.35
594906 BRUSH SPRING $0.10
594907 BRUSH BARREL $0.25
594908 FRONT AXLE ASSEMBLY $0.60
594909 REAR AXLE ASSEMBLY $1.25
594910 CROWN GEAR $0.30
594911 GEAR STOP (GEAR SPACER) $0.15
594912 ARMATURE $2.00
594914 FRONT BEARING ASSEMBLY $0.35
594915 POLE PIECE (STEEL) $0.10
594916 FRONT TIRE $0.15
594917 REAR TIRE $0.30
594918 MOTOR MAGNET $1.50
594919 PLASTIC CHASSIS ONLY $1.00
594920 M-CAR PINION GEAR $0.30
594927 PICK-UP SHOE FOR X2 CAR $0.25
594928 PICK-UP SPRING FOR X2 CAR $0.25
594938 PICK-UP SHOE FOR T-CAR $0.25
593369 COMPLETE T-CAR CHASSIS $15.00
593370 LIGHTED T-CAR CHASSIS $15.00
594942 T-CAR MOTOR $5.00
594922 T-CAR PINION GEAR $0.30
593350 COMPLETE M-CAR CHASSIS $15.00
593351 LIGHTED M-CAR CHASSIS $15.00


----------

